# Medical insurance? Confused!!



## Mrsgiroux (Oct 7, 2012)

Hello everyone, apologies if this has been covered before, I am searching through to try and get answered but I wondered if anyone had been in a similar situation.

We're moving to Spain (estepona area) next march, and am looking into medical insurance. My husband works in the Middle East for 12 weeks, off for 4 weeks, I don't currently work as we have 3 children - a 3 year old, and twins at 9 months. My husbands pay supports us nicely. I guess my main query is what would we do regarding medical cover?? If we go private it costs loads! Which I know we'd just have to crack on and accept, but I did read about applying for residency whilst proving that you wouldn't be a 'burden on the Spanish system' ie having savings etc? We don't want to take something for nothing, but any advice would be great! Thanks, jo


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Mrsgiroux said:


> Hello everyone, apologies if this has been covered before, I am searching through to try and get answered but I wondered if anyone had been in a similar situation.
> 
> We're moving to Spain (estepona area) next march, and am looking into medical insurance. My husband works in the Middle East for 12 weeks, off for 4 weeks, I don't currently work as we have 3 children - a 3 year old, and twins at 9 months. My husbands pay supports us nicely. I guess my main query is what would we do regarding medical cover?? If we go private it costs loads! Which I know we'd just have to crack on and accept, but I did read about applying for residency whilst proving that you wouldn't be a 'burden on the Spanish system' ie having savings etc? We don't want to take something for nothing, but any advice would be great! Thanks, jo



If your husband is paying national insurance contributions in the UK then I believe the whole family is covered, as his dependents. If not, perhaps his private insurance could be extended to cover the rest of you?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> If your husband is paying national insurance contributions in the UK then I believe the whole family is covered, as his dependents. If not, perhaps his private insurance could be extended to cover the rest of you?


yes that's right - if he's paying NI in the UK Mrsgiroux needs to contact the DWP in Newcastle for forms S1 for herself & the children (one each)

if he isn't then she'll need private health insurance - & it would also be a good idea to set up at bank account here in her name to show a healthy balance & regular payments in


----------



## Mrsgiroux (Oct 7, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> If your husband is paying national insurance contributions in the UK then I believe the whole family is covered, as his dependents. If not, perhaps his private insurance could be extended to cover the rest of you?



Thanks for your reply! He stopped paying ni in the UK when he left the army - he now works for a private security firm as a contractor so doubt they would add me on!


----------



## Mrsgiroux (Oct 7, 2012)

Oo, just had a thought, I'm sure I set him up to pay NI when he left the army as he was going to register as self employed. Will try and find out!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Mrsgiroux said:


> Oo, just had a thought, I'm sure I set him up to pay NI when he left the army as he was going to register as self employed. Will try and find out!


the DWP will know & advise you

btw - private health insurance is a lot cheaper here than you might think

I could actually get pretty comprehensive private insurance for myself & my 2 daughters for less than I pay in NI payments here every month

the only real difference is that pre-existing conditions aren't covered with private ins


----------



## Mrsgiroux (Oct 7, 2012)

xabiachica, thanks for your help! I've got a couple of quotes, don't have any conditions etc and you're right, some arent bad at all really. Some are astronomical! I'll keep looking and getting quotes, then if DWP doesn't come up trumps I'll go private. Discovered I did sign him up to pay NI  
Thanks again!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Mrsgiroux said:


> xabiachica, thanks for your help! I've got a couple of quotes, don't have any conditions etc and you're right, some arent bad at all really. Some are astronomical! I'll keep looking and getting quotes, then if DWP doesn't come up trumps I'll go private. Discovered I did sign him up to pay NI
> Thanks again!


well if that's the case you should be able to get the S1s - ring the DWP tomorrow


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

Can anyone tell me roughly how much they pay for their medical insurance. Been on to Newcastle for an S1 and they say we have to prove we are resident here first. BUT ... we need medical insurance to sign on the register??? Chicken and egg situation?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jaws101 said:


> Can anyone tell me roughly how much they pay for their medical insurance. Been on to Newcastle for an S1 and they say we have to prove we are resident here first. BUT ... we need medical insurance to sign on the register??? Chicken and egg situation?


did you speak to the Overseas Healthcare Team - they know the situation here & that doesn't sound right at all :confused2:

what did they say would constitute proof? 

private healthcare varies depending on the cover you want - companies such as Sanitas & ASSSA are frequently recommended by members here


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

jaws101 said:


> Can anyone tell me roughly how much they pay for their medical insurance. Been on to Newcastle for an S1 and they say we have to prove we are resident here first. BUT ... we need medical insurance to sign on the register??? Chicken and egg situation?


I pay €42 per month with Sanitas with full in paitient and out patient cover 24 hour doctor on call and basic dental cover.
A friend of mine got a quote from them recently for her and her 3 year old at €72 per month with the same cover as me. If she sign's up in October she would get January free and next october free


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> did you speak to the Overseas Healthcare Team - they know the situation here & that doesn't sound right at all :confused2:
> 
> what did they say would constitute proof?
> 
> private healthcare varies depending on the cover you want - companies such as Sanitas & ASSSA are frequently recommended by members here


We agree with what you said, will try ringing them again, maybe we will speak to someone who knows the situation here.

Don´t know what they want as proof but they said we had to write to them rather than call them.

Will report back if we have any success.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jaws101 said:


> We agree with what you said, will try ringing them again, maybe we will speak to someone who knows the situation here.
> 
> Don´t know what they want as proof but they said we had to write to them rather than call them.
> 
> Will report back if we have any success.


please do


----------

